# Michelin Agilis Camping tyres



## iampatman (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi all,

Recently had 4 new Agilis M&S tyres fitted and the fitter inflated to 65psi all round. Went to the weigh bridge today to determine axle weights and then contacted Michelin to ask the correct tyre pressure. The guy didn't want the axle weights and explained that Agilis tyre is unique insofar as they do not need this info. Correct pressure I was told was 65psi for the front and 80psi for the rear. I queried twice the fact that I thought axle weights would be a consideration but was told that the pressures advised were correct. Anyone else have these tyres fitted? If so have you had this info from Michelin?

Pat


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 14, 2016)

Yep, Had 7 of these puppies fitted in April this year, Well Over £800 including the High Pressure Valves, but in my opinion worth every penny, Much Quieter ride, 
Mine are at 65psi all around, and that's the rating actually printed on the tyres as well.
Very Happy so far, will let you know how they perform over the winter.

Edit to add Axel weights
1=1750kg
2=1400kg
3=1400kg


----------



## mossypossy (Sep 14, 2016)

65psi in mine as well, another six wheeler.


----------



## saxonborg (Sep 14, 2016)

I have them on Burstner t660 Nexxo, 3,5 bar at the front and 5,5 at the rear, it's on a Transit and is what is advised in the Burstner handbook. No problem with handling but seems a bit hard at the rear. I have rear air bags to fit to improve the rear.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Sep 14, 2016)

I have had these for a year now and am pleased with them, I'm running them at 60psi front and 65psi rear. 
MGVW is 3900kg,front axle is 1850kg and rear axle 2200kg.They do run well at the above tyre pressures.


----------



## iampatman (Sep 14, 2016)

wakk44 said:


> I have had these for a year now and am pleased with them, I'm running them at 60psi front and 65psi rear.
> MGVW is 3900kg,front axle is 1850kg and rear axle 2200kg.They do run well at the above tyre pressures.



My 3500kg van is plated at 1850kg front axle and 2060kg rear. At weigh bridge today it came in at 1420kg and 1760kg, the total weight was 3200kg which is fine as I wasn't quite fully loaded. I'm wondering why you run at 60psi front and 65psi rear? Did you experiment with different pressures or were those recommended to you?

Pat


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Sep 14, 2016)

iampatman said:


> ................................  I'm wondering why you run at 60psi front and 65psi rear? Did you experiment with different pressures or were those recommended to you?
> 
> Pat



They were recommended by a motorhomer with the Agilis camping tyres fitted and with similar weights as mine who was pleased with the handling and on the road performance,I also get 28mpg(Ducato 2.8 JTD) which is pretty good for a vehicle of that weight.


----------



## argoose (Sep 14, 2016)

I contacted Michelin to, was told the same 60 psi front 80 psi rear.
The rear was much too harsh. Used the recommended pressure on the rear as advised by tyresafe.org. 65 psi.
Much better handling and ride.


----------



## maverickuk (Dec 15, 2016)

I think the tyre pressures required are as per the vehicle manufacturers rather than the tyre companies. A real bugger to find the right info. I have a transit chassis cab (3500kg) and the recommended pressures on mine are 62 front and 51 rear (twin wheel) its obvious twin rear wheel tyres will be lower pressure overall too. Well it is obvious now after about 6mths of all sorts of stories on what the correct pressures are, including asking Michelin. Its the vehicle, weight etc above all that count.

Have attached a transit tyre fitment... I think lol


----------



## Val54 (Dec 15, 2016)

*Michelin reply*

Hi Pat,

We changed van earlier this year and the new van is fitted with Michelins. I contacted them and received this response:

David 

Thanks for your query 

Based upon the weights given, I would recommend running the front axle tyres at 51psi 

Please don't hesitate to come back to me if you need any further advice 

Regards 

Jamie 

Jamie McWhir   
Customer Engineering Support Manager 
Car, Van & 4x4 (UK & ROI) 
Message Classification:  D3 

They do take axles weights into account but will only give you a figure for the front axle. Previously I've helpfully been given revised pressures for both axles but apparently they will not give any advice other than 80psi for the rear axle for fear that users will run them at lower pressures when in fact the rear axle is overloaded. Our risk averse society strikes again! I run our rear tyres at around 70 psi which seems fine and not unduly harsh in terms of feeling the bumps!

Dave




iampatman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Recently had 4 new Agilis M&S tyres fitted and the fitter inflated to 65psi all round. Went to the weigh bridge today to determine axle weights and then contacted Michelin to ask the correct tyre pressure. The guy didn't want the axle weights and explained that Agilis tyre is unique insofar as they do not need this info. Correct pressure I was told was 65psi for the front and 80psi for the rear. I queried twice the fact that I thought axle weights would be a consideration but was told that the pressures advised were correct. Anyone else have these tyres fitted? If so have you had this info from Michelin?
> 
> Pat


----------



## caledonia (Dec 15, 2016)

I have them on a swb VW T5. Great tyres and worth the extra coin. I run mine at 50psi for a smoother ride. They last for ages and give amazing grip even in the snow.


----------



## iampatman (Dec 15, 2016)

By way of an update - I've had a run down to Spain since I had the tyres fitted, about 2000 miles. I settled on 65psi all round before I left the UK and the ride seems fine to me. I had issues with the valves initially and eventually went to another tyre fitter who replaced the first set of valves and was surprised that 80psi was recommended for the rear tyres. His thoughts/suggestions were to run them at 65 all round and check regularly for uneven wear on the tread. No discernible or uneven wear so far.

Pat


----------



## El Veterano (Dec 15, 2016)

Our 3500kg Chausson Welcome 75 on a Fiat 130 Ducato came with Conti's all round. I was quite pleased when it came for time to change them as I found them very harsh and noisy. Fitted Agilis all round and the difference was immediately noticable. Quieter, smoother and slightly better MPG as well. The first Winter they were put to the test on snow and ice in France and were also noticably better than the Conti's. There is a price to pay though. Firstly they are usually a bit more expensive than Conti's and secondly, as you may expect from the above, they tend to wear out quicker. But I would never go back to Conti's if I had the choice. As for pressures, I think 65psi on the rear of a 3500kg is not enough. Chausson's chart on the fuel lid was showing 79psi on the rear as I recollect, and I never ran below that because you could feel the movement in the sidewalls.


----------



## rugbyken (Dec 15, 2016)

i have the vanco camper tyres fitted and got the garage to rotate them earlier this week front were at 65 psi fitter said they were wearing uneven because they were under inflated , at that point he didn't know how high the pressures were when i told him & the recommendation was 70 he was surprised how high but said the wear showed this was probably correct,


----------



## colinm (Dec 15, 2016)

If you have tyre size and load index plus the axle weights, then check them against this guide.
http://www.tyresafe.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/motorhome-leaflet.pdf


----------



## BGT180 (Dec 15, 2016)

iampatman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Recently had 4 new Agilis M&S tyres fitted and the fitter inflated to 65psi all round. Went to the weigh bridge today to determine axle weights and then contacted Michelin to ask the correct tyre pressure. The guy didn't want the axle weights and explained that Agilis tyre is unique insofar as they do not need this info. Correct pressure I was told was 65psi for the front and 80psi for the rear. I queried twice the fact that I thought axle weights would be a consideration but was told that the pressures advised were correct. Anyone else have these tyres fitted? If so have you had this info from Michelin?
> 
> Pat


I have had them on for 4 years and recently replaced front Pair. Have a Rapido 924f 3,500k and got axle weights at local weightbridge. Michelin said 55psi front and 80 back. Found in practice 65 front and 70 back gave a comfortable ride. 80 loosened my teeth.


----------



## just jane (Dec 16, 2016)

Val54 said:


> Hi Pat,
> 
> We changed van earlier this year and the new van is fitted with Michelins. I contacted them and received this response:
> 
> ...



This is more or less what I was advised 7 years ago, I was told 53 in the front, I have been running at this ever since and am happy with it. When the garage have adjusted it without telling me at services I always notice that it moves around a lot more on motorways as trucks pass etc.


----------



## just jane (Dec 16, 2016)

***** said:


> I always instruct the garage at service time, not to check or adjust my tyre pressures. I keep an eye on them myself, then I know they are set at what I require. And with any vehicle I own, I always re check the torque after any garage has refitted the wheels!
> I just don't trust!



Me too usually, I just forgot when it had a service earlier this year(having used the same garage for 7/8years they should have remembered) and I noticed immediately on the way home


----------



## IanH (Dec 16, 2016)

www.tyresafe.org - Caravan Tyre safety - load and inflation tables - TyreSafe

This may help

Clearly (to me at least) the more weight a tyre has to carry then the higher the pressure must be.

Mine are 185R14 102/100

The 102 is the load rating, allowing 850Kg per wheel

At that load the tyre pressure (from the commercial table) should be 65 psi.
IanH


----------



## Lunar (Jul 22, 2017)

*Pressure marking on tyres*

I noticed in this thread that someone reported he inflates his tyres to 65 psi because that is the specified maximum value shown on the sidewall - maximum pressure values on a tyre sidewall apply to the North American market only and pressures higher than this may be used provided that they are within the range specified for the tyre published by the tyre manufacturer.

However, it seems that while Continental provide detailed recommendations for their Vanco Camper tyres, Michelin do not provide an equivalent service for their Agilis tyres - at least I haven't found it since I began searching on Google today!


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 22, 2017)

My van has 225/75r/16c light truck tyres which the front ones states 65psi but the rears state 80psi and are from a different maker,i set all at 65psi as ride was to harsh and im not carrying tons of library books as it was built for.
But i did get a good deal on flee bay last week for 4 complete new wheels and tyres contenentals at sixty pounds each plus freight ,so worked out at eighty each wheel /£320 all in,never one to miss a good deal.:dance:


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 23, 2017)

Lunar said:


> I noticed in this thread that someone reported he inflates his tyres to 65 psi because that is the specified maximum value shown on the sidewall - maximum pressure values on a tyre sidewall apply to the North American market only and pressures higher than this may be used provided that they are within the range specified for the tyre published by the tyre manufacturer.
> 
> However, it seems that while Continental provide detailed recommendations for their Vanco Camper tyres, Michelin do not provide an equivalent service for their Agilis tyres - at least I haven't found it since I began searching on Google today!



Tyresafe provide a very helpful leaflet about motorhome tyre usage which includes tables to assist with tyre pressure selection.

You can find it here:

http://www.tyresafe.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/motorhome-leaflet.pdf


----------



## molly 2 (Jul 23, 2017)

I have Michelin agilis  on my van factory fitted . 50_ 55 psi .but are not agilis camping ..


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Aug 10, 2017)

As with most things, Don't be afraid to play with the tyre pressures within say 5 PSI ( & Being sensible about it) until you find the sweet spot for your type of Vehicle, With Your type of Axel configuration & carrying Your Everyday average weight, at average intended Speeds & Terrain. (Lots of variable's, So its about Finding the Safe n Comfy Drive for your style of Driving) The vehicle will let you know when its happiest. & for Me & the Nest its 65Psi all around.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 11, 2017)

One thing i can tell you is that if you put to much air in tyre it will wear the edges faster leaving centre with more tread,the op low pres will wear the centre out,i have settled for 65psi all round but im running double wheel back axle with light load so dont see any requirement to run to 80psi as stated on some tyres.


----------



## colinm (Aug 11, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> As with most things, Don't be afraid to play with the tyre pressures within say 5 PSI ( & Being sensible about it) until you find the sweet spot for your type of Vehicle, With Your type of Axel configuration & carrying Your Everyday average weight, at average intended Speeds & Terrain. (Lots of variable's, So its about Finding the Safe n Comfy Drive for your style of Driving) The vehicle will let you know when its happiest. & for Me & the Nest its 65Psi all around.



This is pretty much the route I went down.
Started out at the manufacturers recommended 72psi(IIRC), then gradually reduced pressures about 5psi at time whilst making sure I would not go below the pressures in the tyresafe pdf for my actual tyre loads, being a bit paranoid about bursting a tyre (been there, done that, and got a couple of tee shirts) I would feel tyres immediately at each stop to see if they where overheating.
I settled out at 60/62psi, which is higher than the recommended pressure for my axles at actual full load, and is a bit firm, but gives the handling I'm happy with.


----------



## maingate (Aug 11, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> One thing i can tell you is that *if you put to much air in tyre it will wear the edges faster leaving centre with more tread,the op low pres will wear the centre out*,i have settled for 65psi all round but im running double wheel back axle with light load so dont see any requirement to run to 80psi as stated on some tyres.



T'other way round Trev.


----------



## harrow (Aug 11, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> One thing i can tell you is that if you put to much air in tyre it will wear the edges faster leaving centre with more tread,the op low pres will wear the centre out,i have settled for 65psi all round but im running double wheel back axle with light load so dont see any requirement to run to 80psi as stated on some tyres.


It's the other way around, low pressure wear on shoulders, high pressure wear in the middle.

My brother and I, used to have reliant three wheelers about 40 years ago.

The front single wheel tyre used to be set to quite a low pressure and the front tyres used to wear on the shoulders.

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## wildebus (Aug 11, 2017)

Interested in the comment earlier about someone having to replace the valves for high-pressure ones? Are there different specs of tyre valves then?
Curious as I have just swapped out all my tyres in favour of Agilis Camping tyres and no idea if the fitters used any specific valves. (Not running close to the pressured talked about as the van is near enough empty, but expecting to up pressures as I fit it out.)


----------



## colinm (Aug 11, 2017)

My van came with bolt in valves, although I believe later Maxi's come with HP snap in


----------



## wildebus (Aug 11, 2017)

Thanks for the info.  Very useful.
I will probably pop in to see them and ask them what kind of valve they fitted. They do a lot of farm vehicles as well as cars. Not sure if they use different valves or what pressure those enormous tyres are set at?

I do suspect they fitted bog standard valves. I supplied the tyres and just let them get on with the rest (although while the  wheels were off, took the opportunity to examine the brakes (MOT advisory on all discs....)


----------



## Dogeared (Oct 31, 2017)

Currently we keep our pressures around 62psi,  may I pick everyone's brains.  Going down to southern Spain in February.  Current tyres are Continental Vanco Camper 215/70 R.  Do I change them to winter tyres, if yes, which.  Do I get snow chains, again if so which.

Your help would be appreciated


----------



## rugbyken (Oct 31, 2017)

personal opinion only i wouldn’t fit winter tyres unless you were deliberately heading for snow skiing etc unless you go up in the pecos or over the top it’s usually mild except for the odd few days but most people heading for the south either go biaritz to sevill or round the med perpignan barcelona etc , having said that we came back from portugal in early april 2013 great weather all the way to the cherbourg peninsula where there was a ft of snow gendarme checked out tyres for thread before allowing us on the motorway,


----------



## Obanboy666 (Oct 31, 2017)

rugbyken said:


> personal opinion only i wouldn’t fit winter tyres unless you were deliberately heading for snow skiing etc unless you go up in the pecos or over the top it’s usually mild except for the odd few days but most people heading for the south either go biaritz to sevill or round the med perpignan barcelona etc , having said that we came back from portugal in early april 2013 great weather all the way to the cherbourg peninsula where there was a ft of snow gendarme checked out tyres for thread before allowing us on the motorway,



A fellow forum member informed me they use agilis alpin all year round so as I will be shortly buying new tyres I contacted Michelin to ask their opinion regarding all year round use of the alpin tyre and got this reply.
I appreciate we should take all recommendations from companies with a pinch of salt and they would obviously like me to buy 2 sets of tyres, winter and summer but they may have a point.

Good morning Steve,

Thank you for contacting Michelin customer care.

Regarding your query, the MICHELIN AgilisAlpin is a dedicated winter tyre. We do not recommend using this all year around, as the rubber compound will tend to soften in temperatures above 7 degrees celcius, which will compromise the safety, and longevity of your tyres.

Unfortunately we do not produce an all-year tyre in your size. Therefore we can only recommend that you have a dedicated summer/winter tyre for the corresponding season.

 I hope this was helpful and do not hesitate to contact us again if you have any further queries -we are happy to help!

Kind Regards,

Henrik
MICHELIN Customer Care 
Passenger Car & Light Truck Tyres
Tel: 0845 366 1590
E-mail: contact@tc.michelin.eu 
Contact us : Michelin contact address, telephone number | Michelin UK
Website : Michelin Car Tyres, winter and summer tyres, 4 season tyres


----------



## mark61 (Oct 31, 2017)

Michelin need to take a look at their own website.

Agilis Alpin are there on their "All weather tyres" page as well as their "Winter tyre" page

All weather tyres | Michelin UK

My van came with Vanco Winter 2 tyres, ok, only did about 4000 miles on them as I want all terrain tyres, but the Winter 2's didn't disintegrate in the summer and handled perfectly ok. 
Still, glad I don't have all this palaver over tyres


----------



## ScamperVan (Nov 1, 2017)

For info


----------



## barge1914 (Nov 1, 2017)

*Tyres*

I changed to Vredestein Comtrac all weather tyres. These are suitable for summer and winter use, and as far as I know are the only one to have mud and snow classification and carry the official three triangle winter tyres marking that qualifies them for winter use in Germany. Handy if you are prone to crossing the Alps between early spring or late autumn and heading to/from sunny places in the same trip and don't want the faff and expense of changing tyres. I have found them much less prone to slipping on wet or soft grass, than the Continental Campers originally fitted,  and so far they have lasted for a greater mileage. There is a little more tyre noise on some surfaces but not so much as to be annoying.


----------



## Musketeer (Nov 1, 2017)

i Have them on a Bailey Approach 745se 80psi on the back and 65psi on the front hope that helps


----------



## mossypossy (Feb 27, 2018)

*3 years and dead*

Both front Agilis Camping tyres are shot after only three years,MOT fail, and just under 12,000 miles.

Going to give Continental VancoCampers a go.


----------



## maingate (Feb 27, 2018)

Obanboy666 said:


> A fellow forum member informed me they use agilis alpin all year round so as I will be shortly buying new tyres I contacted Michelin to ask their opinion regarding all year round use of the alpin tyre and got this reply.
> I appreciate we should take all recommendations from companies with a pinch of salt and they would obviously like me to buy 2 sets of tyres, winter and summer but they may have a point.
> 
> Good morning Steve,
> ...



Hi Steve. You have a Panel Van conversion I believe. I don't know what your axle weights are but have you considered using Michelin Agilis commercial tyres (as opposed to Agilis Camping tyres)? I have just had 4 new ones fitted to the 2 Tag axles on my van. They have the same weight rating as the Camping variant but are not M & S rated (unlike the Camping tyres). It does not matter to me because they are not on a driving axle and only need inflating to 50 PSI on the rear axles anyway.


----------



## BGT180 (Feb 28, 2018)

iampatman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Recently had 4 new Agilis M&S tyres fitted and the fitter inflated to 65psi all round. Went to the weigh bridge today to determine axle weights and then contacted Michelin to ask the correct tyre pressure. The guy didn't want the axle weights and explained that Agilis tyre is unique insofar as they do not need this info. Correct pressure I was told was 65psi for the front and 80psi for the rear. I queried twice the fact that I thought axle weights would be a consideration but was told that the pressures advised were correct. Anyone else have these tyres fitted? If so have you had this info from Michelin?
> 
> Pat



I had similar tyres fitted 5 years ago and Michelin advised 55psi front and 80 back based on axle weights. Found the rear pressures far too hard and now on replacement tyres,have 60 front and 70 back based on 11k mls a year usage.


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 28, 2018)

These tyres have been standard fit to all four three vans I’ve ever owned, never had any isssues and great longevity.


----------



## Les Haro (Feb 28, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> One thing i can tell you is that if you put to much air in tyre it will wear the edges faster leaving centre with more tread,the op low pres will wear the centre out,i have settled for 65psi all round but im running double wheel back axle with light load so dont see any requirement to run to 80psi as stated on some tyres.



Why does my tire wear in the middle?
Excessive wear in the middle of your tire may indicate that there is constantly too much air pressure in the tire. This high level of air pressure causes the tire to ride on the centre of the tread and wears it prematurely. Sometimes this middle tread wear pattern can result from extremely wide tires on narrow rims.


----------



## mossypossy (Feb 28, 2018)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> 12,000 miles is about right for the front tyres on a twin rear axle ALKO chassis it seems.



That works out at £1 in rubber for every 40 miles.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 28, 2018)

*My solution !*

We have a 3500kg MH
So 1500KG front
2000kg Rear

Renault master 
Renault recommends 65psi rear and 55psi

I have run at 60 and 55 with no issues but may up slightly to 63 an 53
tyres are 225 / 65 R16
My figures are more consistent with the  various links posted in this thread.
Too high a pressure causes a hard ride and excessive wear on the centre of the tyre


----------



## maingate (Feb 28, 2018)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> 12,000 miles is about right for the front tyres on a twin rear axle ALKO chassis it seems.



Sounds like you are using your van as a getaway vehicle. How many Bank robberies have you actually done?


----------



## MountainHigh (Feb 28, 2018)

Just heard that Michelin are looking to release a version of the Agilis Camping with the CrossClimate technology this year.  Might be the holy grail for those who need more winter performance out of their year round tyres.

John


----------



## wildebus (Feb 28, 2018)

12,000 miles is pretty typical for lots of vehicles I think.

Best lasting tyres tend to be the AT (All Terrain) type I have found. 
I got a set of General Grabber ATs for my VW T5 from a friend who had done 40,000 miles on them and they still had loads of tread on them
Might be able to tell from photo below after fitted to my steel wheels?



Ichabod AT Tyres by David, on Flickr
Added about 8,000 miles to them until I sold the Van.  Sold the wheels+ tyre combo seperately to the van and got back what I paid and tyres looked no different in tread depth to when I first got them.

Same thing with VW T4 - Bought some Brand New Continental AT tyres adn when I sold the camper after doing around 8,000 miles on them the tyres still looked like new.

Got some Michelin Camping tyres on the VW LT, but I think they will get replaced with suitable AT tyres when I get round to it (fitted part-worn Campings as a stop-gap as the existing tyres didn't look nice and had advisories, so needed to do _something _about that)


----------



## MarkJ (Feb 20, 2019)

Just been browsing this old thread because I’d lost the bit of paper where I’d wrtten down the pressures I’d decided to use and while hunting for it came across my notes from before. Wish I hadn’t...

Manual says one thing
Dealer says something else
Tyresafe says another thing
Michelin says yet another thing.

5 bar all round it is then. Seems to be a kind of average of all the advice!


----------

